# problema con scheda video ati radeon 9600 ... RISOLTO

## vargaso

Salve gente e' la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum!

Avrei un piccolo (enorme) problema, tutte le volte che compilo un nuovo kernel non riesco a far partire X lo schermo mi diventa nero e mi tocca riavviare e tornare al vecchio kernel.

Sapete dirmi come risolvere il problema?

	Vi ringrazio anticipatamente !!

P.S.: se non lo avete capito ho una scheda video ati radeon 9600Last edited by vargaso on Fri Oct 24, 2003 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HexDEF6

Per prima cosa benvenuto!

Per il tuo problema credo che una volta avviata la macchina col nuovo kernel, da console basta che fai un bel 

emerge nome_dell'ebuild_dei_driver_ATI_che_non_mi_ricordo 

una volta installati i driver ati basta che fai partire X (startx) o il login manager ( /etc/init.d/xdm restart )

Ciao

P.S. prima di remergere i driver ATI devi cambiare (se non l'hai gia fatto) il link simbolico /usr/src/linux e farlo puntare alla dir del kernel in uso!

----------

## vargaso

grazie per il benvenuto!  :Smile: 

Cmq avevo provato a emerge ati-drivers ovvero i driver che dici tu, ma niente perche' quando tento di inserire il modulo mi dice che i driver son proprietari e nn lo inserisce.

Proprietari nel senso che dice che sono sotto licenza, ma non li inserisce..

Si quello lo avevo gia' fatto  :Smile: Last edited by vargaso on Wed Oct 22, 2003 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HexDEF6

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> grazie per il benvenuto! 
> 
> Cmq avevo provato a emerge ati-drivers ovvero i driver che dice tu, ma niente perche' quando tento di inserire il modulo mi dice che i driver son proprietari e nn lo inserisce.
> 
> Proprietari nel senso che dice che sono sotto licenza, ma non li inserisce..

 

sei passato al 2.6 test????

so che i nuovi kernel hanno una maniera diversa per gestire i moduli proprietari e quindi non saprei cosa dirti...

Hai provato a fare una ricerca sul forum???

----------

## vargaso

Ho provato sia con il kernel 2.6-test8 che col kernel 2.4.22, stesso risultato

----------

## HexDEF6

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> Ho provato sia con il kernel 2.6-test8 che col kernel 2.4.22, stesso risultato

 

mi dispiace non so cosa dirti (anche perche' mi ritrovo con un nvidia) sicuro di aver rimesso a posto il simlink /usr/src/linux ??? (scusa se rompo su questo, ma e' l'errore piu' comune che si fa!)

Ciao

----------

## vargaso

Non ti preoccupare fai bene ad impuntarti, cmq si l'ho cambiato ... 

Cmq ti ringrazio lo stesso per la tua disponibilita'  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

e con che kernel ti funziona???

----------

## vargaso

col kernel di default di gentoo -> gentoo-sources-r7

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Scusa se mi intrometto [in effetti sono l'ultima ruota del carro   :Wink:  ] ma coi driver Ati c'ho litigato anche io mica male  :Very Happy:  ti posto la mia procedura, magari ti può essere d'aiuto

Allora nel kernel:

```

Processor Type And Feat.. ->

[*] MTRR

Se vuoi puoi attivare il frame buffer: con

Block Devices ->

[*] Loopback device support

[*] Ram Disk Support

(4096) Default Ram

[*] Initial Ram Disk (Init)

Graphics Support ->

[*] Support 4 Frame Buffer Devices

[*] Vesa Graphics ( NON METTERE ATI o RADEON)

 Console Display Driver Support

[*] Video Mode Selection Support

[*] Frame Buffer

[*] Use initial splash screen <- se vuoi usare il bootsplash

Input Devices:

[M]dev/agpgart

[*] oppure [M] il driver x il chipset della tua scheda madre

Disattiva tutti i DRI / DRM che trovi che nn servono

```

monta il /boot e ricompila il kernel

disinstalla la versione precedente con 

```

emerge unmerge ati-drivers

```

controlla che nn ci siano altri driver o altre versioni che possono dare probz con 

```

emerge -s ati-drivers

```

guarda nella lista se c'è qualche driver che hai installato se nn ce n'è  meglio

Reinstalla i driver

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-3.2.8

```

carica i moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-(la_tua_vers)

riavvia - assicurati che carichi i driver agpgart, e fglrx

P.s. se hai messo module al chipset devi accertarti che carichi pure quello

adesso dovresti trovarti una cartella /opt/ati/bin

lancia il fglrxconf ->

rispondi alle domande dando yes a load external agpgart ->salva il file.

mv /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/XF86Config.priamdiAti

mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config

rabbotta x la seconda volta e dovrebbe andare tutto alla grande

Spero ti sia, e, sia d'aiuto

CiauZ

P.S. X i Grandi visto che sto imparando:wink: ? eheheh i pargoli crescono  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro che ti dice che non li inserisce?

Se si posta il risultato di lspci e dmesg.

----------

## vargaso

GRazie JohnT.Clark provo appena posso..   :Smile: 

Cerri se non ricordo male dice che non riesce a inserire il modulo.

----------

## vargaso

JohnT.Clark senti una cosa, posso usare la procedura che mi hai suggerito anche col kernel 2.6-test8? o solo con la serie 2.4.x ?

----------

## Sparker

Giusto, e' qui' il problema!

I driver ATI versione 2.9.x non funzionano con il 2.6.0!

Sei obbligato ad usare uno degli ultimi 3.x!

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> JohnT.Clark senti una cosa, posso usare la procedura che mi hai suggerito anche col kernel 2.6-test8? o solo con la serie 2.4.x ?
> 
> 

 

Io avevo provato con la test5 ma credo sia uguale e ha funzionato

Cmq io per forza dovevo installare i  3.2.X xchè coi 2.9 la 9200 (la mia) nn è supportata

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Giusto, e' qui' il problema!
> 
> I driver ATI versione 2.9.x non funzionano con il 2.6.0!
> 
> Sei obbligato ad usare uno degli ultimi 3.x!

 

Exatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vargaso

JohnT.Clark ho fatto come mi hai detto solo che quando tento di emergere

i drivers 3.2.8 solo che spunta sto errore : 

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld cannot find -lGLcollect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: ***[fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc.3.2.3]error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 failed

!!! function src_compile, line 94, exticode 2

!!! (no error message)

e inoltre con fa il built di : 

fgl_glxgears sample

se cerco di emergere quelli vecchi, mi da lo stesso errore .... 

possibili soluzioni?

----------

## DuDe

successe anche a me, allora prima di emergere gli ati-drivers digita opengl-update x cosi' ti switcha in x, poi emergi gli ati drivers, e dopo averli emersi ridigita opengl-update ati

----------

## vargaso

thx 1000 dude, pero' una cosa mi lascia sconcertato, devo emergere i nuovi drivers dentro al nuovo kernel? scusa per la domanda sciocca ma essendo nubbio, sono "spinto" a fare domande stupide..  :Sad: 

----------

## DuDe

Prima di emergere i drivers devi fare pochi ma rigidi passi

1 :Smile:  assicurati ke il kernel che intendi usare abbia il link in /usr/src e tale link sia linux

2 :Smile:  Compila il spporto agp come modulo con relativo supporto per il chipset

3 :Smile:  NON selezionare nessun DRI 

fatto cio' installa il nuovo kernel, reboota per vedere se tutto e' ok, dai opengl-update x o xfree non ricordo bene, poi emerge ati-drivers dopo di che opengl-update ati lancia fglrxconfig scegli le opzioni che vuoi

Una cosa, una certa domanda ti chiede qualcosa a proposito del synch dei frame, tu di di no  salva, e prova!

P.S. puoi scegliere sial il supporto inteno dei driver per l'agp oppure gli dici di usare un supporto esterno, provali entrambi e se noti differenze sostanziali di performance scegli il piu' performante

glxgears a me che ho la stessa scheda, fa' circa 2900 fgl_glxgears fa circa 600 se ottieni valori simili, sta' andando, se fai di piu' vieni a casa mia e me lo setti tu!   :Laughing:  se ottieni valori piu' bassi ricontrolla, il parametro synch frames e' importante che stia a NO

----------

## vargaso

3 NON selezionare nessun DRI

se non metto DRI la lista dei driver per i chipset va via, nel senso con i dri selezionati ci sta anche l'opzione radeon invece se li tolgo l'opzione non c'e' +.. che faccio?

----------

## DuDe

per chipset intendo il chipset della mamma board non quello della scheda video, che so via oppure sis oppure intel, a proposito che kernel usi?

----------

## MyZelF

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> se non metto DRI la lista dei driver per i chipset va via, nel senso con i dri selezionati ci sta anche l'opzione radeon invece se li tolgo l'opzione non c'e' +.. che faccio?

 

continua così...  :Very Happy: 

Non devi utilizzare i driver DRI inclusi nel kernel

----------

## vargaso

io uso i gentoo-sources r7.... cmq si ok capito la mobo e' della intel  :Smile: 

----------

## DuDe

Uhm, che chipset monta? se e' un 875 devi usare il kernel 2.6.0 nei 2.4 non e' supportato 

che mobo e'?

----------

## vargaso

Proprietà chipset	

 Chipset scheda madre	 Intel Tehama i850

eccola

----------

## DuDe

va' con la serie 2.4.x allora fai i passi che t'ho scritto, io sto andando a casa, calcola che tra circa 40 minuti sono a casa, devo finire di litigare con il radeonfb che sto cercando di fare andare

----------

## vargaso

ok ... io ora provo a riemergere i drivers!!!

good luck!! per il radeonfb  e grazie di nuovo per l'aiuto

----------

## DuDe

Prego, grazie per gli auguri, a dopo

----------

## vargaso

Grazie 1000 DuDe funziona tutto... :* <- e' un bacio platonico ovviamente non gay  :Very Happy: 

Poi provero' il tutto anche con il kernel 2.6  

thx di nuovo

----------

## DuDe

Guarda al linux-day se ci sarai, mi offri una DuDeMon e via! bene mi fa piacere che funge todos se funge col 2.4 vai tranqui pure col 2.6

----------

## vargaso

Buona quella Birra  :Smile:  cmq se ci saro' te la offro volentieri !!

----------

## vargaso

Ovviamente ringrazio anche JohnT.Clark!! non mi son mica dimenticato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

se tutto va' edita il topic e aggiungi il tag RISOLTO

----------

## vargaso

scusa per la mia ignoranza come si fa?

cambio il topic con l'opzione nuovo topic a fianco all'opzione post reply?

----------

## shev

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> scusa per la mia ignoranza come si fa?
> 
> cambio il topic con l'opzione nuovo topic a fianco all'opzione post reply?

 

Vai nel primo post con cui hai aperto il topic, clicchi su edit e modifichi il titolo. Semplice.  :Smile: 

----------

